# Seynaeve Suit



## James Smith

On the Leerburg site they are now selling Seynaeve Bite suit. Has anyone had any dealing with this suit and which one do you LIKE ????????


----------



## Guest

If I can remember I think Tim Bartlett used these quite a bit and said you can get cheaper ordering direct? Not sure.....Tim?


----------



## Michael Santana

My suit is made by them, and I love it.


----------



## todd pavlus

I was wondering how they compare to a demanet. I like how they have the strap around the waist, so all the weight isn't on your shoulders


----------



## Michael Santana

I've had mine for a couple years, besides needing a wash... It's still in great condition. 

If your planning to order, make sure you know what you want, and order appropriately. I ordered a Semi-Comp, but it's more like a Comp weight.


----------



## Geoff Empey

Thad Peterson has been bringing them in for a few years now. http://www.ringsuits.com/ Great guy to deal with, has supplied lots of suits to a lot of my friends with fair price and great personal service.


----------



## Chad Byerly

todd pavlus said:


> I like how they have the strap around the waist, so all the weight isn't on your shoulders


I liked that feature too. I also liked Manolo's Gallais shoulderstraps/padding.


----------



## Drew Peirce

that camo JM costumes suit looks sweet, exactly how a suit needs to fit


----------



## Joby Becker

another video review from Mark Keating.
http://www.youtube.com/user/redstarpresa#p/a/u/2/XFbstac6oVc

nice look and fit for a training weight..


----------



## Tim Bartlett

Seynaeve suits are some of the best and are reasonably priced. I picked mine up from the company directly in Belgium and it cost me just under $1000. If you order it directly, you will still have to pay shipping unless you pick it up in Europe.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

Who makes them? I got 2 of Freddys suits and for the money you could buy 2 Freddys for 1 Demenet or what ever the other ones are called. I have worn the demenat and I dont think they are that much better. Cant see the other ones being better either.


----------



## Drew Peirce

that video review might have been the closer, exactly what I want


----------



## Martine Loots

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Who makes them? I got 2 of Freddys suits and for the money you could buy 2 Freddys for 1 Demenet or what ever the other ones are called. I have worn the demenat and I dont think they are that much better. Cant see the other ones being better either.


Seynaeve is one of the best you can get.
I know he works together with people in the US and hence prefers not to sell directly.
If you buy it here in Belgium and pick it up then it is possible


----------



## Geoff Empey

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Who makes them? I got 2 of Freddys suits and for the money you could buy 2 Freddys for 1 Demenet or what ever the other ones are called. I have worn the demenat and I dont think they are that much better. Cant see the other ones being better either.


Seynave is its own company Daniel http://seynaevedogsport.com/seynaeve_dogsport.html

I don't mind Freddy myself 2 guys I train with use them as well another has a Junot and a Eurosport while the other has a Demenat. Though it is safe to say the Demenat has lasted much longer than the others mentioned as per the material. If you are working lots and lots of dogs, day in and day out the value is in the Seynaeve or Demenat because of the longevity. Seynaeve the material is of the same type of quality as Demenat as well as the cut is as good if not superior they also have that waist strap that Todd mentioned which is a nice feature for decoy flexibility. Seynaeve bite suits just ooze quality ..


----------



## Martine Loots

Lot of people on this board talk about "Freddy". Even though (I suppose) he is in Belgium we never heard about him?


----------



## Martine Loots

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Who makes them? I got 2 of Freddys suits and for the money you could buy 2 Freddys for *1 Demenet or what ever the other ones are called*. I have worn the demenat and I dont think they are that much better. Cant see the other ones being better either.


Demanet


----------



## Geoff Empey

Martine Loots said:


> Lot of people on this board talk about "Freddy". Even though (I suppose) he is in Belgium we never heard about him?


They are pretty well Demenat knock offs Martine with a looser weave quality linen. Good value for the money but considered to the Seynaeve and Demenats not the same thing for less money. 

http://dogtraining.costumesfreddy.com/


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Martine Loots said:


> Lot of people on this board talk about "Freddy". Even though (I suppose) he is in Belgium we never heard about him?


I believe he is in Belgium, but all the suits I've seen from him are more of a French Ring style suit, not a BR style. Which might be why he's not well known in Belgium. Very similar in style to Demanet's FR suits.

I know a few people here who have purchased quite a few suits from him. 1 suit the fabric didn't last long on, but the owner admitted to me he insisted he wanted that color and Freddy told him up front there was something about the fabric or dye or whatever that he would have to use that would result in less longevity. But the other suits they have purchased have held up well to repeated use, and seem to be nice overall quality. Especially for the price, they were buying 2-3 suits for the price of one Demanet.


----------



## Joby Becker

Martine Loots said:


> Lot of people on this board talk about "Freddy". Even though (I suppose) he is in Belgium we never heard about him?


Freddy Viaene..

says on his website:

*"More than 20 times finalist in Belgian Ring Championship"*

you never even HEARD of him???:-k:-k


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Joby Becker said:


> Freddy Viaene..
> 
> says on his website:
> 
> *"More than 20 times finalist in Belgian Ring Championship"*
> 
> you never even HEARD of him???:-k:-k


 I think that means his bite suits have been in 20 NVBK Championships not Freddy himself?


----------



## andreas broqvist

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I believe he is in Belgium, but all the suits I've seen from him are more of a French Ring style suit, not a BR style. Which might be why he's not well known in Belgium. Very similar in style to Demanet's FR suits.
> 
> I know a few people here who have purchased quite a few suits from him. 1 suit the fabric didn't last long on, but the owner admitted to me he insisted he wanted that color and Freddy told him up front there was something about the fabric or dye or whatever that he would have to use that would result in less longevity. But the other suits they have purchased have held up well to repeated use, and seem to be nice overall quality. Especially for the price, they were buying 2-3 suits for the price of one Demanet.


I do not get this.
His suits is like 30 % of from a Demanet. 2-3 Suits ??? 
If I get a demanet directly from them I pay like 900-1000 Euro. His suits was 677 euro.

They might be good, and sheeper but not 2-3 times


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

andreas broqvist said:


> I do not get this.
> His suits is like 30 % of from a Demanet. 2-3 Suits ???
> If I get a demanet directly from them I pay like 900-1000 Euro. His suits was 677 euro.
> 
> They might be good, and sheeper but not 2-3 times


Maybe it depends on who you are, the people I know who were buying suits from him were paying quite a bit less than 677 Euro. Actually they were paying less than 677 US. Or maybe his prices have gone up since then, I didn't check his site.


----------



## Geoff Empey

I'd say 2-3 for the price of one Demenat is stretching it for a Freddy suit, especially 3! If you can buy a full Freddy suit for $500 bucks I'd like to see the invoice. It's more like 65-70% of the price to a comparable Demenat They are nice suits and a fair value but they are NOT a Seynaeve or Demenat, YMMV.


----------



## Martine Loots

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think that means his bite suits have been in 20 NVBK Championships not Freddy himself?


I suppose he's talking about Belgian Ring St Hubert (FCI) which has nothing to do with NVBK


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Geoff Empey said:


> I'd say 2-3 for the price of one Demenat is stretching it for a Freddy suit, especially 3! If you can buy a full Freddy suit for $500 bucks I'd like to see the invoice. It's more like 65-70% of the price to a comparable Demenat They are nice suits and a fair value but they are NOT a Seynaeve or Demenat, YMMV.


Like I said, I know what they were paying for the suits. I asked them and was going to order one, I was also letting other people at the time know what a suit would cost to see if there was interest in a "bulk" order. However, I'm not showing anyone someone else invoices, even if I could get a hold of it, which I wouldn't ask. Their agreements with Freddy for prices are theirs. At the time, without considering shipping costs, I could have got 2-3 (around 2.5) suits for the price I was being quoted for a Demanent. It also looks like he's raised his prices, which is to be expected as his name gets out. Not to mention as the cost of materials goes up.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I think it was Tim that told me that the guy that makes Seynaeve suits was a tailor. THat is a huge advantage to have. How fabric is sewn makes a huge difference in flexability, and a good tailor made suit (like for business) makes you wonder about why your even own other clothes.

Years ago I wore suits to work and I can tell you that off the rack stuff sucks horribly compared to brooks brothers.


----------



## Jason Davis

I have owned JM, Demanet, Chevalier and my seynaeve is by far the best in my opinion. The mobility is out of this world. I work dogs 3-4 times a week and my suit is very durable. I own a comp, and a semi comp for training. The semi comp offers plenty of protection. I have some very hard biting dogs in my club and the suit keeps me from going home crying but still offers the mobiltity for me to attempt, and fail an esquive. I won't ever own anything else. Leerburgs price is really expensive. I get my suits through That Peterson. Great guy to deal with.


----------



## Jason Davis

Another thing. You get what you pay for when buying a Freddy. There's a reason they're so cheap lol. They don't even compare to a seynaeve.


----------



## James Smith

OK where is the BEST place to order a Seynaeve Suit here in the US or direct???? Thanks for all the reply's I seam to like the ideal of the waist band that helps with hold it up alone with the should straps


----------



## Bert Van Roosendael

Helo,

I've got 2 seynaeve suits and I'm happy to practice with this suits. They are strong and not so heavy to wear. One is a Belgian ring suit and the other is a mondio training suit. ( kimono ) 
I think you can order the suits straight on the website of seynaeve.

Greets,
Bert


----------



## Geoff Empey

James Smith said:


> OK where is the BEST place to order a Seynaeve Suit here in the US or direct????


http://www.ringsuits.com/ [email protected][FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Tim Bartlett

http://www.seynaevedogsport.com/


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

I didn't know seynaeve were their own company. Maybe it will be one of my next ones to try. I got my Freddy suit for 650 US a couple years ago. I dont train a bunch of dogs but I do train mine lots and the Freddys have lasted. I am on my 2nd suit and the first one isnt worn out at all. I have worn Demenat and I dont think they are worth the money IMO. Chevalier I believe is a Freddy suit.


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora

Hi. Does anyone own an ALM Suit? Does the fabric last long and provide enough protection?

thanks


----------



## Toran Scott

The Seynaeve suit looks really nice. I actually strongly considered them a year ago but went with Demanet as I was able to get a good deal on a custom cut suit. I like my Demanet... it's a semi comp and not fully broken in so I am withholding final judgement until then. I loved my old Gallais pants but they were like 10-12 years old when I bought them... awesome protection and mobility... the jacket... thin thin thin... might as well have worn a windbreaker. That old Gallais material was awesome, better than the new Demanet material imo but there is still nothing else that I can find that is better (now) than the material Dem. is using these days. I have seen a few Seynaeve suits but not been in one. I do love the pant closure system... brilliant. I hate wearing my straps on my Dem. to hold the pants up... it causes them to ride up instead of staying on my hips. I am actually going to look into retrofitting my Dem pants with some sewn in straps to make them like the Seynaeve system... To be fair though the Sen. jacket looks like they stole the design from Dem. I suppose it's just the continued evolution of the suit, I hope that Dem looks into changing their pant closure.


----------



## Joby Becker

I had a set of Clement pants that had same type of design, it was a nice feature.


----------



## Martine Loots

Toran Scott said:


> The Seynaeve suit looks really nice. I actually strongly considered them a year ago but went with Demanet as I was able to get a good deal on a custom cut suit. I like my Demanet... it's a semi comp and not fully broken in so I am withholding final judgement until then. I loved my old Gallais pants but they were like 10-12 years old when I bought them... awesome protection and mobility... the jacket... thin thin thin... might as well have worn a windbreaker. That old Gallais material was awesome, better than the new Demanet material imo but there is still nothing else that I can find that is better (now) than the material Dem. is using these days. I have seen a few Seynaeve suits but not been in one. I do love the pant closure system... brilliant. I hate wearing my straps on my Dem. to hold the pants up... it causes them to ride up instead of staying on my hips. I am actually going to look into retrofitting my Dem pants with some sewn in straps to make them like the Seynaeve system...* To be fair though the Sen. jacket looks like they stole the design from Dem*. I suppose it's just the continued evolution of the suit, I hope that Dem looks into changing their pant closure.



Don't think so. Seynhaeve is there for many many years already. Before Brecht took over the company, it was his father's.


----------



## Drew Peirce

The full training suit in the video looks to me like the closest thing to perfect for my needs as it gets, looks like it has all the mobility of a dem semi comp with a good bit more protection and a better overall design, I have the misfortune of working one of the hardest biting dogs ever on a weekly basis and am getting butchered in a harddogs suit even with neoprene underneath, I had planned to go with another dem but this suit is superior in every way, I'm definately in for one.


----------



## Tamara McIntosh

Toran Scott said:


> To be fair though the Sen. jacket looks like they stole the design from Dem.


I think the seynaeve suit jacket looks more like the eurochein jacket than the demanet, with the pleats in the back and on the inside. The demanet I have doesn't have that feature.

Tamara McIntosh


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Tamara McIntosh said:


> I think the seynaeve suit jacket looks more like the eurochein jacket than the demanet, with the pleats in the back and on the inside. The demanet I have doesn't have that feature.
> 
> Tamara McIntosh


There is no such thing as a euro chien suit for the record . eruo chien is a maurice morin suit that when first sold in the usa mr adrian moreno they had eruo chien labels put on but it is a maurice morin suit, 

i have worn almost every suit out there i do have my favorites for different reasons


----------



## Brian Anderson

Chad Byerly said:


> I liked that feature too. I also liked Manolo's Gallais shoulderstraps/padding.


I sewed some fleece into my straps because of that. looks kinda funky but works great those straps will rash your shoulders especially if its hot


----------



## Guest

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> There is no such thing as a euro chien suit for the record . eruo chien is a maurice morin suit that when first sold in the usa mr adrian moreno they had eruo chien labels put on but it is a maurice morin suit,
> 
> i have worn almost every suit out there i do have my favorites for different reasons


Frankie, 
What are your favorites and why? 

Thanks


----------



## Chad Byerly

Me said:


> I liked that feature too. I also liked Manolo's Gallais shoulderstraps/padding.


It was a nylon-covered padded piece that went across both shoulders, like (USA) football, and the straps connected down the back to the pants and down the front to closures like most pants. I was keeping it in mind for future modifications, but I think the Seynaeve pants design might be the best idea I've seen.



Brian Anderson said:


> I sewed some fleece into my straps because of that. looks kinda funky but works great those straps will rash your shoulders especially if its hot


I do pretty fine with under armor on. But the straps are tiring.


----------



## Toran Scott

Martine Loots said:


> Don't think so. Seynhaeve is there for many many years already. Before Brecht took over the company, it was his father's.


I should have been more clear... I was refering to the closure system... I didn't think Seynaeve was doing that before Dem. I certainly could be wrong but I thought ehy were the first to sew the enclosure in without any straps. 

I would be interested to know if the comp weight is as mobile as the semi comp... if they are just as mobile then I would expect that the padding is about the same thickness. That is often the biggest determiner of mobility (thickness of the padding) witha close second beingthe design of the suit itself. I think Sey and Dem are so similar in design that the padding thickness would be tyhe determiner of mobility. It sure would be nice if designers could design a suit that comes "pre-broken in" 
jmo
Toran


----------



## Chad Byerly

Toran Scott said:


> It sure would be nice if designers could design a suit that comes "pre-broken in"


"pre-distressed" bitesuits are the rage :-D

(have you tried wrapping it in a tarp and driving over it a bunch?, or no tarp for the racing stripes)


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Jody Butler said:


> Frankie,
> What are your favorites and why?
> 
> 
> LOVE MORIN VERY COMFORTABLE DONT LAST FOR TRAINING LONG
> 
> DEMANET FOR TRIALS AGAIN BREAK UP IN TRAINING FASTER THEN OTHERS
> 
> JM I DONT LIKE DONT LIKE THE STICHING INSIDE AND I DONT LIKE THE INTERIOR PADDING AND THE I GUESS I CALL IT FLUFFYNESS IN THE SUIT
> 
> DM I LOVE FOR TRAINING LAST A VERY LONG TIME AS WELL AS CAN BE CUSTOMIZED WITH MANY FEATURES I PARTICLLY LIKE FOR PP DOGS AND POLICE DOGS
> 
> NOT GOING TO SAY ANYTHING ON HARD DOG OR EROU JOE I DONT THINK EITHER ARE FOR ME ,
> 
> SO MY FAVORITES FOR TRIALS DEMANET FOR TRAINING DM


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Oh forgot about gallias love gallias but long wait to get them and he isnt making many for people other then his personal contacts


----------



## Guest

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> Oh forgot about gallias love gallias but long wait to get them and he isnt making many for people other then his personal contacts


Thanks for your opinions on the subject.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

DM? Dannys suits? I thought Freddy made them too.


----------



## Toran Scott

I've seen a couple of DM suits and thought they compared really well to Demanet. I've heard they are a fair bit cheaper as well but I've never priced them out. I thought Gallais wasn't making suits at all anymore... Frankie if he is do you have any idea what the price is? I thought the Gallais suits that I have seen (especially the old one I had) held up to training use better than anything else I have seen... I've not been working in suits for long enough to have an opinion that really matters though... 
Toran


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora

Toran Scott said:


> I've seen a couple of DM suits and thought they compared really well to Demanet. I've heard they are a fair bit cheaper as well but I've never priced them out. I thought Gallais wasn't making suits at all anymore... Frankie if he is do you have any idea what the price is? I thought the Gallais suits that I have seen (especially the old one I had) held up to training use better than anything else I have seen... I've not been working in suits for long enough to have an opinion that really matters though...
> Toran


I've had my competition weight DM for 5 years which I use in trials and trainings. I just add extra padding during training. So far it held up quite well. Recently I got Semi-trial Demanet pants and really liked it for training. No more padding for me. 

Problem with my DM are the buckles at the waist that I can't adjust. So the weight are all on my shoulders. This got me thinking about Seynaeve.

Thanks


----------



## Dominique Domogala

seynhaeve suits are great , ive bought one 2 years ago and still very happy .

he can make the suits as lightweight as you want.


i also like to wear a suit from pejko .we have got one at our club and its a very very good suit .
super lightweight but when the dog bites on places where there is no jute you are still a bit protected .

when a dog bites me above my knee with my seynaeve suit , its more of a problem

saw a suit from freddy viane a while ago , its not my style . a bit to bulky imo , person who wears it says that it was custom made


----------



## Bob Campanile

No one has mentioned a danny mason suit. I have one and like it a lot. Anyone have any thoughts on it?


----------



## Bob Campanile

Sorry didn't see the post I believe someone did comment on one.


----------



## Timothy Saunders

I just came from Belgium and bought a Freddy Jacket. He doesn't speak english so you had better know someone who speaks french. He has a small business he runs out of his house. so he doesn't have stock. I also have a custom seynaeve that I bought last time I was there. I like it because it is ready to go right out of the box. Brecht was also a decoy so he knows about all type of suits from experience . Brecht couldn't make my jacket in time, that is why I bought the Freddy. this will be a case of you get what you pay for. If I was here I would order my suit from Thad because he will be responsible if something goes wrong.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So here is a question for all the ring experts, out of the suits mentioned, how many are approved by the SCC for use in a ring trial ??

Ooooops. Guess in this country they do not follow the rules like the French write them.


----------



## Dominique Domogala

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So here is a question for all the ring experts, out of the suits mentioned, how many are approved by the SCC for use in a ring trial ??
> 
> Ooooops. Guess in this country they do not follow the rules like the French write them.


 
in the nvbk (has nothing to do with SCC) there insn't really a rule about the suit you can wear .

there are only rules over the lenght of the jutte sleeve covers that come over the arm and legs.

the stuffing of the suit and the weight you can't decide yourself


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

A lot of the people that answered do FR here in the states. There is no NVBK here in the states.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

doesnt matter who makes them as long as
The decoy's costume must allow the dog, at the arms as well as the legs, to bite 7 cm deep and 3 cm wide.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So that is the rule ??


----------



## Wade Morrell

From my French Ring rule book...

The Decoy's suit must allow the dog a hold on the arm and the leg to a depth of 7 centimeters, with a thickness of 3 centimeters. The suit must correspond to the specifications laid down by the French Ring Supervisory Body (G.T.R.) in conjunction with the French sheep and guard dog handling committee (CUN-CGB). All new models of protective clothing developed by the manufacturer must be submitted for acceptance to the CUN-CGB and meet the standards of the laboratory with which the CUN-CGB has signed an agreement.
:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

WHAT ?? An approved fabric must be used ?? LOL I guess sombody needs a little more time with the rule book. JK.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert

This year at the Canadian ring championships the judge had a piece of wood with a 3 cm x7cm slot and checked the suits. First time I saw that. Sure would suck if your suit wasnt legal.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Imagine if the fabric, or manufacture was incorrect as well.


----------



## Aidelbert Tangcora

Daniel Lybbert said:


> This year at the Canadian ring championships the judge had a piece of wood with a 3 cm x7cm slot and checked the suits. First time I saw that. Sure would suck if your suit wasnt legal.


Interesting you mentioned this. We had our decoy certfications today for Mondio Ring and the suits were being checked by the judge. He had no wood but mentioned it.


----------



## andreas broqvist

Hi hi the jude dident have wood, But he talkt about it. Was that a compliment to the decoy


----------



## Thomas Barriano

"Judges walking around with wood"?
There's a joke in there somewhere :=)


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN

Any suit used in french ring must have a cert inside the suit, stating its approved, the suits i know personally that have this are demanet. Jm. Morin, gallias.dany maison, with out that cert techinally they are illegal to use in french ring trials this is safety for the dogs, if the suit is not apporved and material checked and apporved . Material may cause injury to the dog, aslo suits are supposed to be custom made for you, thats why you see so many extra suits at clubs in france as they cant really sell them in france to other decoys cuase that would mean they werent custom made for the second hand buyer, the rules are the rules i dont make them just giving you the info


----------



## Jeff Gasaway

Years ago I wore suits to work and I can tell you that off the rack stuff sucks horribly compared to brooks brothers.[/QUOTE]

I never thought I would see the name Brooks Brothers come up in a forum here, but I know exactly what you mean...I have to wear business suits, so I completely agree with what you said!!! Therefore, I'd pursue a bite suit in the same manner...


----------



## Hans Akerbakk

DM I have training pants looser weave then Demanet and a little less protection than semi comp dement.
DM seam in back of leg, barrels the leg and restrict foreward movement,the cut also forms a pouch where your crotch is while comfortable to wear it's easy for dog's that bite the thigh to move to the crotch as it forms a perfect bite bar. Demanet seam on front and back of leg,narrows the leg,good for targeting, easy movement long lasting,draw back the cut can give male camel toe.
Price Demanet pants $100. more then DM.


----------



## Scott Williams

FRANKIE COWEN said:


> Any suit used in french ring must have a cert inside the suit, stating its approved, the suits i know personally that have this are demanet. Jm. Morin, gallias.dany maison, with out that cert techinally they are illegal to use in french ring trials this is safety for the dogs, if the suit is not apporved and material checked and apporved . Material may cause injury to the dog, aslo suits are supposed to be custom made for you, thats why you see so many extra suits at clubs in france as they cant really sell them in france to other decoys cuase that would mean they werent custom made for the second hand buyer, the rules are the rules i dont make them just giving you the info


Frankie,
if you enter a trial and the decoy walks out onto the field in a suit with no cert tag in it (made by someone at home) can you demand full points and not do the exercise? I have seen that with a jump that is not right.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Martine Loots said:


> Lot of people on this board talk about "Freddy". Even though (I suppose) he is in Belgium we never heard about him?[/QUOTE
> 
> I know he called the costumes "Monique" in the 1990s when we purchased equipment from him. He changed the name when he remarried to Freddie.
> 
> He, also bred mals under under the kennel name Moulin de Tombroek. Mango (son of Oke'): http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1312/Mango du Moulin de Tombroek/ Registered ALSH. You would know some of the bloodlines he used.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Old pixs (1990s) of Monique/Freddie suits. Gary D'Hue used to import Monique equipment and dogs from him as well.


----------



## Zakia Days

Debbie Skinner said:


> Martine Loots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lot of people on this board talk about "Freddy". Even though (I suppose) he is in Belgium we never heard about him?[/QUOTE
> 
> I know he called the costumes "Monique" in the 1990s when we purchased equipment from him. He changed the name when he remarried to Freddie.
> 
> He, also bred mals under under the kennel name Moulin de Tombroek. Mango (son of Oke'): http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/1312/Mango du Moulin de Tombroek/ Registered ALSH. You would know some of the bloodlines he used.
> 
> 
> 
> Really!!! Wish we'd known that when we went and picked up a jacket from him bk in Jan.!!! I am a fan of those dogs. My understanding is that they were VERY good dogs and good producers. And I'm particularly partial cuz both dogs are in my bitch's pedigree. Had no idea that was his kennel in the past. Go figure.
Click to expand...


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Zakia Days said:


> Debbie Skinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really!!! Wish we'd known that when we went and picked up a jacket from him bk in Jan.!!! I am a fan of those dogs. My understanding is that they were VERY good dogs and good producers. And I'm particularly partial cuz both dogs are in my bitch's pedigree. Had no idea that was his kennel in the past. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary or Freddie? I know Freddie and his son sold their dogs when he moved to a smaller place back in the late 90s-early 2000s. I was at a French Ring Championship and talking to Luc (2 Pottois) and he was buying a bunch of the females. I was asked if I wanted any and I said "no" as I was still only breeding Beaucerons at that time and only importing working Mals for others. ](*,)](*,) It was a missed opportunity for me. I did own "Quilly" (Mango daughter) later in her life and produced a litter from her and my Duc du Creux Thatcher (Atos son). Gary D'Hue originally imported Quilly and then she was resold a few time. Yes, very big strong, heavy boned dogs. Wish I'd of kept something from that bloodline.
> 
> Here is Quilly: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/75457/Quilly du Moulin de Tombroek/
Click to expand...


----------



## Zakia Days

Debbie Skinner said:


> Zakia Days said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gary or Freddie? I know Freddie and his son sold their dogs when he moved to a smaller place back in the late 90s-early 2000s. I was at a French Ring Championship and talking to Luc (2 Pottois) and he was buying a bunch of the females. I was asked if I wanted any and I said "no" as I was still only breeding Beaucerons at that time and only importing working Mals for others. ](*,)](*,) It was a missed opportunity for me. I did own "Quilly" (Mango daughter) later in her life and produced a litter from her and my Duc du Creux Thatcher (Atos son). Gary D'Hue originally imported Quilly and then she was resold a few time. Yes, very big strong, heavy boned dogs. Wish I'd of kept something from that bloodline.
> 
> Here is Quilly: http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/75457/Quilly%20du%20Moulin%20de%20Tombroek/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Freddie in Belgium. Had no idea that used to be his kennel. I would have liked to have picked his brain a bit. Quilly is beautiful! Yeah, I'd have kept her around.
> 
> We also went to Seyneave's place while we were out there. Very nice guy. I would highly recommend his suits as he used to decoy dogs for different arenas (BR, PSD, etc), and so in my opinion, his experience enables him to improve the design of the suit. He knows the areas of the suit that the dogs will be biting the mos,t depending upon the sport or venue and reinforces those areas of the suit.
Click to expand...


----------

